# Der älteste Trick der Welt...



## Buterfly (25 März 2011)

​


----------



## scorpi34 (25 März 2011)

lol


----------



## Q (25 März 2011)

guter Fake im Sinne der Werbung  :thx:


----------



## xentriCes (3 Juni 2011)

!! lol


----------



## Hein666 (3 Juni 2011)

Q schrieb:


> guter Fake im Sinne der Werbung  :thx:



und wenn es kein Fake war, schaffe ich das mit meiner alten FJ1200 auch!
Ich habe nur nicht so eine lange Tafel...........


----------



## syd67 (3 Juni 2011)

das haben sie bei mythbusters mal versucht hat aber nicht ganz geklappt


----------



## Benmon (3 Juni 2011)

da ist ne glasplatte über dem tischtuch deswegen geht das haben se bei galileo getestet


----------



## hansalbers1 (26 Dez. 2013)

das ist ja ma saucool!


----------



## bwv1080 (1 Jan. 2014)

Haha, das ist total bescheuert!


----------

